# Mortal Kombat: Devestation



## carnage (May 27, 2007)

Pontdugard





"The movie is not going to be a prequel, sequel, or in any form be related to the previous 2 movie. Pretty much like _Batman Begins_, is going to restart the series with new concepts, stories, etc.," a scooper informed Moviehole.net.


So what does everyone think??Can this be a good movie or will it fail like the second movie did.


----------



## Grrblt (May 27, 2007)

They should redo Street fighter instead


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 27, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> They should redo Street fighter instead



Agreed, it was a travesty. Why was Guile the main character?

I don't see why they should revamp the entire thing. The first movie was alright, it's Annihilation they should ignore. Just continue on from the first ending and do it right this time.


----------



## Yakuza (May 27, 2007)

Better be focking good......
I love MK...

I used to have a arcade machine for the 1st game!


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2007)

*sniff* *Sniff* I smell another Street Fighter disaster.


----------



## Jotun (May 27, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> *sniff* *Sniff* I smell another Street Fighter disaster.



MK2 already took care of that. They can take the story alot darker and do what Batman Begins did for Batman.

They just need actors who can play the part.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 28, 2007)

Great! I hope they don't hold back on this one. Make it R rated material. Blood & guts flying all over the place.


----------



## OniTasku (May 28, 2007)

B-But the first MK was actually pretty good... 

Oh well, sounds as though (least from last time I had checked up on this movie) they completely trashed all previous ideas and decided to redo it completely. Hm, it could be done fairly well...though I'm not counting on it. It's doomed to follow the generic video game - movie transition into mediocrity.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 28, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Agreed, it was a travesty. Why was Guile the main character?



American made so it's like the idea for the movie was "why not"?


----------



## Ember* (May 28, 2007)

I think It might be a let down once again, but lets not speak too soon.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 28, 2007)

Can't wait for the pics or the trailer to come out.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 28, 2007)

Sigh...I'd rather have Halo become a movie instead.

Oh, well..at least this is like a remake.


----------



## HK-47 (May 28, 2007)

Yeah,more for a Halo movie.


----------



## Lord Snow (May 28, 2007)

It could be good if done right. Although in these days of horrible video game movies Ilack faith.


----------



## Yakuza (May 28, 2007)

1st MK was class...
then the rest licked anus....

SF... well, Van Damme was on the film, no more comments needed.....

Halo... they are going to bring a Halo film out... it was scheduled for 08/09, but they will delay it don't remember why...


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (May 28, 2007)

It was because of the money.  It always comes down to the money.


----------



## mortsleam (May 28, 2007)

It will suck, they should use more time on the game...


----------



## carnage (May 28, 2007)

i would say it would suck if it was a sequel to two. But based on the story and the characters involved and the fact its probably a different director I think it will be better than the first mk movie and spiderman 3.


----------



## Protege (May 28, 2007)

I don't want to be disappointed again =/

But I'm gonna watch it anyways T_T


----------



## Potentialflip (May 29, 2007)

Dheano said:


> Halo... they are going to bring a Halo film out... it was scheduled for 08/09, but they will delay it don't remember why...



Production costs were starting to go higher and higher and thus Fox and Universal backed out (I believe they were passing the 150 million range). It's a Sci-Fi/Adventure flick I guess Fox and Universal forgot how much a good one of those cost these days.


----------



## Yakuza (May 29, 2007)

^Toobad..
I was really looking forward to that....


----------



## Dio Brando (May 30, 2007)

First MK was fucking classic. 
They could possibly do a good job of the movie, but it could just as easily fail. Just wait and see really.


----------



## Nice Gai (May 30, 2007)

I just want them to continue from where they left off in the Mortal Komabat TV show with Kung Lao.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 30, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> I just want them to continue from where they left off in the Mortal Komabat TV show with Kung Lao.



They ended that conclusively though. What would they make it about?


----------



## Nice Gai (May 30, 2007)

I thought it was horribly ended. How could you just kill Kung Lao. He was supposed to face Goro and everything. Kung Lao was supposed to be immortal and fight in the next mortal kombat. I know the show ended but it was just high wishful thinking.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 30, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> I thought it was horribly ended. How could you just kill Kung Lao. He was supposed to face Goro and everything. Kung Lao was supposed to beimmortal and fight in the next mortal kombat. I know the show ended but it was just high wishful thinking.



They never explained why the rushed the ending. The show apparently had pretty decent ratings. I was disappointed too though.


----------



## November 11 (May 30, 2007)

I really liked the first MK.
Not really expecting much from this one.


----------



## Nice Gai (May 30, 2007)

i always thought they would continue it. I thought the show was put together perfectly. I didnt like Kung Lao's roommates they couldnt fight to save their lives. Ending was like hey lets go walk into Shao Kahns discpiles meeting area and see if they will be nice. I was like you guys are on Kahn's shit list why would you guys go to ceremony with a bunch of crazy people shouting Kahns name and expect not to get killed. I just always wanted a better ending. Well if the movie concentrates on Kung Lao I would be happy.

I just hope its nothing like DOA the movie. God that movie sucked.


----------



## Lemonade (May 31, 2007)

I can't wait, I loved the game. Let's hope this movie surpasses the first two.


----------



## carnage (May 31, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> i always thought they would continue it. I thought the show was put together perfectly. I didnt like Kung Lao's roommates they couldnt fight to save their lives. Ending was like hey lets go walk into Shao Kahns discpiles meeting area and see if they will be nice. I was like you guys are on Kahn's shit list why would you guys go to ceremony with a bunch of crazy people shouting Kahns name and expect not to get killed. I just always wanted a better ending. Well if the movie concentrates on Kung Lao I would be happy.
> 
> I just hope its nothing like DOA the movie. God that movie sucked.



dead or alive the movie isnt even out yet


----------



## carnage (May 31, 2007)

mk 2 kinda sucked but it was watchable simply because of the new characters from the third mk game.


----------



## testxxxx (Jun 1, 2007)

faku yeah! cant wait! shit gonna be awesome!!!


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Jun 1, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> They should redo Street fighter instead



They are making one based around chun-li


----------



## carnage (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah i know its out elsewhere now.


----------



## Fooksan (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm crossing every crossable part in my body this will be good. But MK1, MK:A, Super Mario Brothers, Resi Evil, Resi Evil: A, Final Fantasy: Spirits Within, DOA, STREET FIGHTER!!... I could go on.

I'm not going to get my hopes up, after Spider-Man 3 I've started to fear disapointment.


----------



## carnage (Jun 2, 2007)

a lot of people say spirits within wasnt bad if u dont think of it as a final fantasy movie.

also the first resident evil had a lot of action i could watch it mulitple times.


----------

